# application help



## larson29 (12 Jun 2012)

Hi, 
I’m recently filling out an application for the Canadian forces to become a Vehicles technician or a marine engineer (Preferably Vehicle technician) and am 18years of age. Any ways the application a bit stumbled me where it says about all of the different references Professional, Educational and personal. However in the application it only has Professional references spot and being only 18 I haven’t known the past employers for 5 years continuously making them all ineligible. There is no place for other references to be put like educational and personal that I known for 5 years. Or am I able to put educational and personal in the Professional spot.  I’m not too sure it  because if I’m not I won’t have any references.
Thanks for any help


----------



## mariomike (12 Jun 2012)

larson29 said:
			
		

> However in the application it only has Professional references spot and being only 18 I haven’t known the past employers for 5 years continuously making them all ineligible.



This may help.

"Your references must have known you for at least five (5) continuous years of coverage (or to age 16, whichever comes first.):
http://www.scribd.com/doc/48330115/Department-of-National-Defence-AB-BackCheck-Consent-Forms-111208
"Who Can Be a Reference?"

http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/CF_ApplicationProcedure.pdf
( page 4 )

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/82008/post-789497.html#msg789497
( See reply #21. )
"Currently, his being 18, they only have to know him as far back as his 16th birthday."

P.S. I am not a CF recruiter. You may wish to check with your CFRC.

Lots more information here.
Topic: "The " Reference" Superthread- Merged":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12763.0.html
( 20 pages. )


----------



## larson29 (13 Jun 2012)

so am i able to put the education and personal references in the spot where professional is


----------



## Curraheetl (13 Jun 2012)

Yes


----------

